# James Galway gabfest on WRCJ 90.9 FM Metro Detroit



## cmb

James Galway gabfest with Dave Wagner on WRCJ 90.9 FM Metro Detroit 8-9AM EST Wed the 7th

Prior to his concert appearance with the DSO. My understanding is that it will be just talk, not playing live on the air.

WRCJ can be found online to listen at:
http://www.wrcj909fm.org
Enjoy!

CMB
http://classicalmusicbroadcast.com


----------

